

Kraft to Be Renamed Mondelez After Grocery Unit Is Spun Off - bicknergseng
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-03-21/kraft-to-be-renamed-mondelez-after-grocery-business-is-spun-off.html

======
zotz
Cuz nothing says yummy like a company pronounced "Mondo Lays".

